# Can I use Easy-Life AlgExit and Aquascaper Complete Liquid Plant Food at the same time?



## ukapstt77 (1 Apr 2018)

Hey guys Can I use Easy-Life AlgExit and Aquascaper Complete Liquid Plant Food at the same time? Thanks


----------



## Angus (1 Apr 2018)

Pretty sure it is meant to be used alongside your standard dosing regime, liquid carbon and or pressurised co2, but having said that i have never used it, and can't find much about the mechanism it uses, my guess is it is some sort of algicide? 

This thread has some further reading.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/easy-life-algexit-experiences.22435/


----------



## ukapstt77 (1 Apr 2018)

Thanks Angus


----------



## rebel (23 Jul 2018)

ukapstt77 said:


> Hey guys Can I use Easy-Life AlgExit and Aquascaper Complete Liquid Plant Food at the same time? Thanks


yes you can. I can't see why not.


----------



## zozo (23 Jul 2018)

It seems to be a salicylate mix..  Among <Aspirin> and <Sodium salicylate> it contains some other alicylic acids..

Here is a study report.
http://www.rybarstvi.eu/pub rybari/2013 Mendelnet Postulkova.pdf

The were some fatalities among the test subject Danio's. But at least they probably died painlessly..


----------

